# Weather in Costo Rica in October?



## sunnysky2k (Sep 3, 2008)

I am thinking about going (1st time)  to CR beginning of  October 2008.
I heard it's rainy season. It is meaning that it will be rain all day?  You think it's worthwhile to trip in rainy season?
I am thinking of going to eco tourism. Do you think which area is the best for it, Arenal  or Manuel Antonio?
Which travel agency is a good  place to book for package tour?
Thank you, sue


----------



## Jaybee (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi, there.... You can pretty much count on Oct. being rainy, but it doesn't rain ALL the time.  We still managed to do all the tours in Oct, except for the zipline. We could have done it earlier in the week, but it was scheduled for Friday, and it had rained so much the ground was so sloppy, they recommended against it.  Of course, we're old, so that may have had some bearing on the decision.
We had excellent tours, including a whole day at Tabacon Hot Springs through Sol Tropical Tours.
http://soltropical.com/doc/index.php?swf=1
Of course, we were last there in late Oct. of '01, so my info is out of date.  Enjoy that beautiful country...


----------



## Canuck (Oct 4, 2008)

Spoke to my family who lives in San Jose....nothing but rain for the past 2 days!


----------



## arnold2008 (Oct 17, 2008)

If you’re visiting Costa Rica in October, head to the Caribbean for a rain-free vacation.On October 12, Limon erupts in festivities to celebrate Dia de la Raza, or Columbus Day. The week-long celebration is distinctly Caribbean, with parades, concerts, dancing, and an endless supply of Caribbean cuisine.
____________________________________________________________________
Arnold
Our  mission is to provide high quality end to end solutions to the BPO segment in a manner that will improve the operational efficiency while reducing the cost of the services to the client. 
4thdimension1@gmail.com


----------

